# 942 not playing nice



## Sasquatch (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently purchased a 942 and it isn't working so well. The current set up is a Dish 500 with the dual LNBs...it was installed at the house when I moved in. It has a Dish SW-21 switch so it has the two cables off the LNBs leading to the switch then one cable coming into the house. I understand that the 942 needs two inputs to work properly, so I purchased a Dish separator and plugged the two outs into the 942. The 942 is still acting like I have a switch problem. I was looking through the archives and if I'm interpreting them right I have three options...running two sets of coax (which I don't particularly want to do), purchasing a DP44, or running one line off my LNBs to a separator (which I thought I just did). Is it the SW21 switch causing a problem? What would happen if I just disconnected the 2nd LNB from the switch...could it be that easy?

Any help/recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Your description appears to indicate you have a legacy setup.
The easiest and I believe most economical thing to do would be to replace your LNB's & SW21 with a DPP twin. Then one cable to the seperator will work.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Kevin pegged it. The seperator won't work with legacy LNB's. With those you have to run two cables, no way around it. His advice to change LNB's is the best way to go.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jul 17, 2007)

Alrighty...I'm off to eBay...thanks for the advice! I just bid on one and noticed in the picture that one LNB has 2 coax outs and the other has 1 coax out....might seem a stupid question but I assume I just hook up to the LNB that has one out and got straight to the separator, then into the 942..sound good?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Not sure what you're describing. Make sure you get the DPP Twin (might also be spelled out as DP Plus or DishPro Plus). It has 3 connectors, 2 outputs on one side and 1 input on the other. Looks a little like this: http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/images/tech/dpptwin3.jpg

More DPP Twin info can be found via the EKB.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pic. That is what I'll be purchasing. I'm sorry if I was unclear above, but my question is starting from the 942, I want to go 942, to separator, and then where should I plug in the single coax into the LNB? It seems like it shouldn't matter, but I want to make sure I only do this once.

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Plug into either of the 2 connectors that are together. The one by itself is an input for a 3rd satellite.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

You get it going?


----------

